# Very Cloudy Water WHY??



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have very cloudy water. When I say cloudy I mean you cant see a thing. I only have drift wood in there and bog wood and some live plants. I did a hugh water change today and still its all cloudy. I put some Carbon in the filter just 20 mins ago. Will that clear the water up? I also have used the clear water stuff with no success. So why is my water so cloudy? what could be causeing it? I have a Fluval FX5 filter and its all cleaned. So please HELP...


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

What are the water parameters?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Carbon will help, but not 100%. Cloudy can come from unrinsed substrate or pH buffering chemicals, but the most likely cause is a bacteria bloom caused by too much nutrients in the water. Its a symptom of a tank thats not done cycling or doesn't have enough filtration for the bio-load. If this is the same tank you treated with antibiotics, you may have killed some of your biology and its acting like a new tank. Change water everyday and maybe add bio-spira or stability to reestablish your filter colony when you are done treating. Don't worry cloudy water won't kill your fish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

my bet is that you have killed of your bioload and are now recylcing your tank.. keep up with DAILY waterchanges of 30% or more, depending on how your water is testing...


----------



## idle0095 (Jun 2, 2007)

werid thing is that my 30 gallon setup is crystal clear. it only has gravel and a piece of drift wood but still is clear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

What does your 30 gallon have to do with anything? Most likely, as Mike said, you are going through the cycling process again...Probably because the bacteria was killed off from all that medication you dumped in the tank.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

How long has the driftwood been in there?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Again... Don't just go throwing chemicals in your tank. The other stuff you threw in there could have made things worse and could also have been completely uneccesary. 

Have you tested your water parameters yet? If not GET A TEST KIT. YOU NEED IT. How did you clean your filter last? You said in the other thread what kind of media you have in your fx5. HOW MUCH do you have. If it's not FULL of bio media, then fill it up.


----------

